
Gabe Newell invests in bizarre cooking startup, has cameo in ad - sylvarant
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-11-25-gabe-newell-invests-bizarre-new-cooking-startup-stealth-half-life-article
======
andy_ppp
I'm not sure Sous Vide counts as bizarre, it's pretty common in very high end
cooking because you can have totally predictable results and everything kept
perfectly cooked in windows of hours rather than minutes.

